# Lcd Lg 42LG5000. Problema en la fuente.



## GloW_iNg (Feb 1, 2017)

Buenas compañeros. 

Se trata de un LCD LG 42LG5000 que al pulsar para encenderlo el led stb parpadea 3 veces y cambia a azul. Este comportamiento del LED no indica ningún error ya que es lo que debe de hacer. El problema es que una vez el LED pasa a azul, ya debería de tener imagen y sonido, pero no tengo ni una ni otra. 
Una de cada 50 veces que intento encender el TV, enciende correctamente y tengo imagen y sonido perfectos. Por tanto "podríamos" descartar backlight, lamparas e incluso MAIN. 

Con todo conectado (inver. y main) tengo presencia de stb y "AC detect" (Aunque la tensión es elevada *8.4v en lugar de 5.2*). Sin embargo no tengo ninguna de las demás tensiones (12v, 16v y 24v). 
Si desconecto main e inverter y activo la fuente mediante un puente, sigo sin tener tensiones (12v, 16v y 24v). 

El voltaje PFC, tanto activada como en standBy, es de unos 340V.
Segun la "información adicional" que adjunto, este voltaje tendría que ser de 160v en standby y sobre 390v en ON. Pero esto seria para una tensión de red de 120AC. ¿no?. Para 230AC en standby debe de ser 230*1.41. ¿Verdad?

Gracias de antemano y saludos! 

PD: MANUAL y ESQUEMATICOS:
MAIN: LD84A / LD84D. Manual Servicio
Fuente: EAX40157601. Esquema
Información adicional, modelo de TV equivalente pero LED. (Fuente Igual).


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 1, 2017)

Hola, amigo.

El voltaje de 340v que te marca el multímetro/tester en el filtro principal es un poco elevado para un estado de stand-by, donde lo esperable es que hayan aproximadamente 310v. Como además dices que el voltaje de 5.2 también te marca elevado (8.4v), te sugeriría que antes de hacer cualquier otra medición cambies la batería de tu multímetro/tester, o trates de medir con otro multímetro y compruebes nuevamente esos voltajes.

Por la descripción que das, al parecer el PWM de la etapa del PFC no se está activando. En una ocasión reparé una de esas fuentes, porque simplemente una resistencia SMD por la que pasaba la tensión antes de llegar al pin VCC de ese integrado, se había abierto.

Te recomiendo que subas varias fotos claras de tu fuente por el lado componentes y pistas. De ahí vemos cómo seguir. 

Suerte.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Feb 1, 2017)

Buenas de nuevo,

Respecto al multimetro la bateria está regular ademas de que no es muy fiable asi que es posible que me la esté jugando. En cuanto a los 8.4v, es cierto que cuando la Tv ha funcionado, baja a 5.3v. 

El controlador de PFC que hay en el esquema es de 4 pines mientras que el de mi fuente es de 8 pines en concreto un UCC28060. Por otra parte, no hay divisor de tensión como tal. Si no 4 resistencias de 0.75M en serie desde VDC del primario hasta la patilla dos del controlador "VSENSE". En concreto ahora estan llegando 6.5v a esta patilla cuando segun el datasheet esta tensión debería estar entre 1.25 - 6.45v.

Lo mas extraño de todo es que hoy, tras estar conectando y desconectando la fuente para hacer pruebas, ademas de haber repasado las soldaduras mas "gordas", la TV ha estado funcionando perfectamente (apagandose y enciendo a la primera) durante un buen rato. Pero tras dejarla unas 5 horas en standby, al volver ya no encendía.
((Tambien es cierto que las horas a la que ha funcionando eran hora punta de consumo y la tensión de red estaba un poco mas baja))

Mientras a estado funcionando la tensión en la sección en el primario era de unos 410V y en la patilla VSENSE de 8.4v (lo cual no entiendo puesto que esta fuera del limite)

Ahora que no funciona la tensión del primario es de 320VDC tanto en standby como "encendida" (no tensiones 12v, 16, 24). La tension VSENSE esta en 1.5v en standby y pasa a 6.5v "encender" el tv. Supongo que estará haciendo que no arranque el PWM. Intentaré engañar la protección a ver que pasa.


Esto es lo que mas me confunde, que la falla sea tan aleatoria.

Adjunto imagenes de la fuente.









Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 1, 2017)

No sé si soy yo, pero no puedo ver las fotos. Cuando dices que tienes casi 410v con el televisor encendido, pienso que tienes un problema en tu multímetro (quizás batería baja) o quizás tienes algún condensador descapacitado. Yo los cambiaría todos por si acaso (salvo el más grande).

Siempre es bueno repasar soldaduras, aunque sean las chicas. Quizás tu problema es más simple de lo que crees .

Suerte amigo, comenta tus avances.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 1, 2017)

Otra cosa que olvidé mencionar, es que podrías revisar el condensador de arranque. Es generalmente de poliéster y suele ir en serie con el chopper principal. En concreto me refiero en tu caso a C114. Si tienes capacímetro, comprueba su valor, si no, simplemente cámbialo. También he tenido casos donde me ha fallado. Mira estas fotos.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Feb 2, 2017)

Buenos dias,
Creo que ya he localizado la falla.
Como dije ayer, la TV estuvo funcionando un buen rato. Este rato coincidió con hora punta en consumo eléctrico. Es decir tension de red mas baja.

Cuando llegue por la noche, sobre las 21.00 ya no funcionaba. Tras varias pruebas y mediciones pensé en esto y medí la tensión de red 240v, lo que se traducía en una tensión de primario mas elevada y una tensión en VSENSE sobre 6.5 (superior a 6.45), por tanto no arrancaba el driver PFC.

Ahora,a las 10.00 acabo de probar y ha encendido a la primera. Condiciones de la red 230V, 10 voltios menos. Tensión en VSENSE 6.15v.

Conclusión: Las resistencias serie que bajan la tensión para la protección están deterioradas y su valor ha disminuido...
¿Que opinas tu?

PD: Confirmo que el polimetro me la estaba jugando. Todos esos valores desorbitados (410v, 8.4v) eran falsos debido a batería baja en el polimetro.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 2, 2017)

Esas resistencias pueden deteriorarse y alterar su valor, pero tengo mis dudas de que la falla la tengas por allí. De todas formas no pierdes nada con cambiarlas por otras del mismo valor y ver qué pasa. 

¿Cuando medías 240v en una hora y 230v en otra, era cuando todavía tenías la batería baja del multímetro? 

Los multímetros marcan valores más altos de voltaje cuando sus baterías están bajas, y ello lleva a lecturas erróneas, y por lo tanto, diagnósticos erróneos. Esto debe saberlo cualquier usuario del foro, para que cuando tenga una situación de lecturas de voltaje altas, siempre dude del estado de la batería de su instrumento de medida. Tendrá que cambiar la batería por una nueva o si tiene a disposición otro multímetro, repita las mediciones.

Suerte, ahí nos cuentas cómo te va.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Feb 2, 2017)

Buenas de nuevo.
Creo que el polimetro en ese momento no falseo, ademas es cierto que en ambas mediciones una coincidia con horas de mayor consumo y otra con horas de menor consumo. Ademas VSENSE rondaba justo por encima del limite superior (6.45v). Por tanto ese pequeña variación de la tensión de la red podía hacer que no iniciase el driver PFC. Para mas, he abierto el circuito del divisor de tension y efectivamente media sobre 2.5M cuando deberia de medir 0.75M x 4 =3M.
Lo que he hecho es sustituir un puente que estaba en serie con ellas por una resistencia de 0.47M, ahora  VSENSE esta dentro del limite 5.95v, y la TV parece iniciar siempre. Pero ha surgido otro problema que antes no ocurria. Al encender, todo OK, pero en la fuente se empieza a escuchar un pequeño zumbido o "tic tac teo" y a los 30 - 60 segundos, la fuente corta las tensiones de 12, 16 y 24. El led permanece en azul, pero se pierde sintonizacion, sonido, backlight e imagen.

Y lo peor de todo es que ahora mismo estoy bastante frustado puesto que daba por hecho que la averia estaba resuelta...


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 2, 2017)

La lógica indica que las resistencias tienden a aumentar su valor, no a disminuirlo. Al menos esa tendencia es la que yo he visto en reparaciones electrónicas. Asegúrate de usar un buen multímetro, ya que como dije, una medición errónea, te llevará a un diagnóstico erróneo.

Yo comprobaría todos los componentes aledaños al IC del PFC, quizás hay algo desvalorizado por ahí cerca. A lo mejor tienes algún optoacoplador está al límite de su funcionamiento y no está cerrándose bien cuando das la orden de encendido. 

Seguramente el zumbido al que te refieres es una frecuencia de oscilación baja debido a que modificaste la resistencia al pin VSENSE al reemplazar el puente por la resistencia de 0.47M que comentabas. ¿Si vuelves a dejar todo como estaba, desaparece el zumbido entonces?


----------



## GloW_iNg (Feb 4, 2017)

Buenas de nuevo skynetronics.

En primer voy a descartar algunas cosas. La primera es que el valor de la tension de red no influye, fue todo casualidad y malas mediciones del multimetro.
En cuanto al multimetro, esta claro que no era muy fiable. Pero ahora estoy con un Fluke 289 a tope de batería. Este es 100% fiable.

En cuanto a las resistencias, la verdad es que no se si tienden a aumentar o disminuir su valor, lo que si es seguro es que 4 resistencias de 750M en serie medidas con el circuito abierto, marcan 2.5M.

Por otro lado en el primario, con la fuente en standby la tensión es de 320V Lo cual creo que es correcto. Pero cuando la TV esta en On deberia de haber sobre 390 y nunca ha pasado de 330-340.

Respecto al cambio del puente por la resistencia, si vuelvo a poner el puente la fuente no zumba ni se apaga las pocas veces que la TV enciende.

Voy a seguir investigando...

Gracias!!


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 4, 2017)

La prueba que haría ahora es la siguiente. Como comentas, el voltaje del PFC no es lo suficientemente alto como para activar tu fuente en modo potencia. 

Yo revisaría qué voltaje recibe el pin de VCC del IC que le genera los pulsos al MOSFET una vez que le das la orden de encendido (lo más probable es que nunca reciba los 12v, que sería el voltaje de operación en condiciones normales). Desconozco su ubicación en el circuito y su número de parte, pero debería ser de 8 pines en formato SMD, por favor indica esa información.

Si no tienes voltaje en ese pin, entonces saca el IC de ese lugar, y generale el pulso, para luego comprobar en la pista si ahora tienes los 12v. Podrías tener malo el IC o quizás algún componente aledaño, revisa bien todo.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Feb 6, 2017)

Buenas,
El controlador en cuetion es un UCC28060. VCC es la patilla 12 y llegan 13.3v al activar la fuente. Segun el datasheet esta tension ha de estar entre 10.35v y 12.6v.

PD: Este esquema: http://www.go-gddq.com/down/2011-09/11092911312583.pdf es identico a mi fuente, exceptuando el controlador PFC.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 7, 2017)

En verdad es difícil poder testear un integrado más que simplemente cambiándolo. Si ya comprobaste todo lo aledaño al IC y está bien, entonces tendrás que simplemente cambiar ese IC y ver qué pasa.  

Otros usuarios que ya agotaron todas las revisiones en componentes cercanos han optado por eso. En algunos casos dieron en lo correcto y reestablecieron los voltajes. Ojalá sea tu caso.


----------



## GloW_iNg (Feb 10, 2017)

Me rindo. Ya he adquirido una fuente a muy buen precio.
También he pedido el integrado. Cuando llegue lo cambiaré.
Si sigue sin funcionar, guardaré la fuente hasta que vuelva tener tiempo y ganas...
Cualquier cambio lo postearé por aquí.
Te agradezco infinitamente tu ayuda skynetronics.
Un saludo!!


----------



## savad (Mar 13, 2017)

Glow,  no te rindas.... usa la tablilla para expander tus conocimientos,
Te adjunto 2 pdfs que te creo serviran

Si observas el 2do pdf (300W modulo) es el mismo pero en ingles del chino que mencionas anteriormente. Y en pagina 9 se ven las condiciones de Brownout ( Entrada a la fuente <85 Vac y >265Vac). 

Puesto que la calidad de tu provedor electrico es muy mala, te recomiendo:
1. Comprar un regulador para la linea de ac y ajustarlo para una salida de 200V.
o
2. Usar dos transformadores (uno de 220V primario, secundario 220V capaz de manejar en su secundario un poco mayor a la corriente que te consume tu TV y otro de 24V primario, 24 V secundario )  y conectar los primarios en serie . La salida la obtienes del transformador de 220Vac
y el secundario del de 24V lo aislas y dejas sin conectar


----------

